# Siri Vs. S-Voice Vs. Google Voice Actions



## stublake13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Having read this article over on CNet Crave UK I couldn't help but compare it to the standard voice offering within Android.

To get the results of the test for Siri and S-Voice look here:

Samsung Galaxy S3's S Voice vs Siri on iPhone 4S | CNET UK

Here is me doing the same test with Google Voice Actions:

Here is my response to the article:

Test One: Call Luke Bailey, the standard Google Voice Actions recognition on my HTC One X hits this one out the park... RESULT: Success

Test Two: Whats the weather like today? Another instant success with the standard Google Voice Actions offering, bringing up Google Search with a 5 day forecast for my location in Wigan, UK. RESULT: Success

Test Three: Do I need an umbrella today? This trips up the standard offering by just doing a Google Search for the statement but the first result is half way to success by giving me the option to input my location (which I do again with Voice on the keyboard and it returns a successful YES response) RESULT: Fail

Test Four: Text Luke Bailey, again instant success using the standard Google Voice recognition offering. No problems understanding my Northern Monkey accent when I say "Text Luke Bailey, You will need an Umbrella today."  RESULT: Success

Test Five: Slight change of question to suit myself I ask "Find a Good pub nearby" The standard offering understood what I asked but hesitated slightly and gave me five options to pick from. The top being correct required me to use my hands but then swiftly brings up Google and having used location services brings up various pubs.
However even with 15+ pubs within a mile of my house it only brings up those with Google listings the nearest of which is 5 miles away. RESULT: Neither success or fail but requires work.

Test Six: Directions to Wigan Town Hall, it doesn't fail to accurately understand my command and brings up Google Maps with the right directions. RESULT: Success

Test Seven: Set Alarm for...unfortunately due to Google Voice Actions not integrating with the Clock App on my HTC One X this results in a web search when asked to set the Alarm for 1023pm. However Google do list this as a valid command... RESULT: Fail

Test Eight: How High is Mount Everest? 29,029feet bang on and instant answer. RESULT: Success

Test Nine: Tell me a joke? Asking the standard Google Voice Actions to talk to me made me one. RESULT: Fail

Test Ten: Search Bonobo Apes, apparently my Northern Monkey accent isn't helping here and after two attempts I give up but it does seem to think they are Noble Apes lol RESULT: Fail

Test Eleven: Google Voice Actions does not integrate with the Calendar app and offers no commands for it. However I can open up Google Calendar in my browser via Voice to input manually.
Still...RESULT: Fail

Test Twelve: Again as the standard Voice Actions offering is not designed to talk back to you all this does is make me look like a twonk. However for me this beats S Voice and Siri hands down as the web search this results in gives me the YouTube Video for Crossing the Bridge of Death in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Result: FAIL but laced with WIN 

Test Thirteen: What's the best smart phone? Well having asked Google Voice Actions it returns with a web search and in the top sponsored results I find the HTC One X with an average of 4 and half stars out of 5 from over 120 seller reviews. Not perfect as it doesn't take consumer reviews into consideration however as I get a result which neither Siri nor S-Voice does I say... RESULT: Success

Test Fourteen: Update Twitter, Again lack of app integration means another web search RESULT: Fail

Test Fifteen: Speed? What is the Capital of Iraq? Answer: Baghdad in 3 seconds flat...RESULT: Success

Conclusion: With seven successes and having read how the Siri and S-Voice offerings don't really fare much better my conclusion is that voice commands only serve their purpose while doing other tasks such as driving and you can't hold your phone. Leaving me with the same opinion I had at the outset, if you either brag about having Siri or I see you talking to your phone as they do in the ads in public, I reserve the right to tell you, you look like a tw*t.


----------



## mafu6 (Jun 8, 2012)

Whats annoys the most about the CNET test is that CNET probably used a iPhone that they have been using for months ... Both Siri and S-Voice learn over time so the brand new Galaxy S3 was probably a little unfair... Saying that CNET do LOVE Apple so its probably not the best site to take things from. S Voice will improve over time, dont forget this is Siri first full year under the Apple Umbrella it was has been developed for a long time.

To the OP a better test would probably be using Vlingo as that is quite refined...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Great testing but I personally think Siri and I guess even S-Voice are ultimately novelties. I don't require an app on my phone to tell me to grab an umbrella. I have eyes and can see rain and can also hear it with my functioning ears lol. I use voice stuff when I'm driving but other than that I don't need anything like Siri or S-Voice.

Again good testing.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with Mustang. Awesome testing. I actually changed the title to reflect "Google Voice Actions". As "Google Voice" is the voice messaging service/app.


----------

